# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Big Hero 6", animation fantasy comedy film, Don Hall, Chris Williams, Roy Conli, 2014, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/DisneyBigHero6

"Big Hero 6" on Wikipedia

"Big Hero 6" on IMDb

Project "Big Hero 6: Let's Build Baymax"

----------


## Airicist

Big Hero 6 UK Teaser Trailer

Published on May 22, 2014




> "Big Hero 6" opens in UK cinemas January 30, 2015.
> 
> With all the heart and humour audiences expect from Walt Disney Animation Studios, "Big Hero 6" is an action-packed comedy-adventure about robotics prodigy Hiro Hamada, who learns to harness his genius—thanks to his brilliant brother Tadashi and their like-minded friends: adrenaline junkie Go Go Tamago, neatnik Wasabi, chemistry whiz Honey Lemon and fanboy Fred. When a devastating turn of events catapults them into the midst of a dangerous plot unfolding in the streets of San Fransokyo, Hiro turns to his closest companion - a robot named Baymax - and transforms the group into a band of high-tech heroes determined to solve the mystery. Inspired by the Marvel comics of the same name, and featuring comic-book style action, "Big Hero 6" is directed by Don Hall ("Winnie the Pooh") and Chris Williams ("Bolt"), and produced by Roy Conli ("Tangled").

----------


## Airicist

Big Hero 6 UK Trailer - OFFICIAL Disney

Published on Jul 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Baymax - from Tadashi Industries 

Published on Dec 5, 2014




> New from Tadashi Industries - meet Baymax, your personal healthcare companion.
> 
> A huge bounce forward in compassionate technology. Programmed with over 10,000 medical procedures, a tender hearted attitude comes as standard. Baymax is the new height in advance design and engineering, but beyond this you'll love the true friend Baymax will become.
> 
> WARNING - In laboratory conditions some hugs have been proven to be addictive. Consult your doctor.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Baymax - from Tadashi Industries 

Published on Dec 30, 2014




> New from Tadashi Industries - meet Baymax, your personal healthcare companion.
> 
> A huge bounce forward in compassionate technology. Programmed with over 10,000 medical procedures, a tender hearted attitude comes as standard. Baymax is the new height in advance design and engineering, but beyond this you'll love the true friend Baymax will become.
> 
> WARNING - In laboratory conditions some hugs have been proven to be addictive. Consult your doctor.

----------


## Airicist

Big Hero 6 UK Trailer - Your Way - OFFICIAL Disney 

Published on Jan 9, 2015

----------

